# Wet poo!



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Couldnt resist posting piccies of my wet poo today after a paddle in the sea


----------



## MissKB (Mar 8, 2012)

LOL... They do look funny when they get wet.


----------



## ilovelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

LOL he looks so funny with his fluffy body on those skinny little wet legs!  So cute!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

CUTE! I love it when they have wet legs. They remind me of sheep  x


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Aww bless, was it his first visit to the sea? What did he make of it?

Clare and Bertie


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahahhah awwww, Poofy dog on sticks.


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

She (?) looks like an oil rig in the final picture! 

Ian


----------



## caroleb (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm glad your first walk went well, Sue. Lovely pictures but I did think he looked like a very cute fluffy (and obviously real) version of Dennis the Menace's dog with his wet legs!

http://www.beano.com/media/80285/character-dennis-gnasher.jpg

What do you think?


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

caroleb said:


> I'm glad your first walk went well, Sue. Lovely pictures but I did think he looked like a very cute fluffy (and obviously real) version of Dennis the Menace's dog with his wet legs!
> 
> http://www.beano.com/media/80285/character-dennis-gnasher.jpg
> 
> What do you think?


LOL yes he did look like gnasher!


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Bertie Brown said:


> Aww bless, was it his first visit to the sea? What did he make of it?
> 
> Clare and Bertie


He went in both days, i dont think he was overkeen but because i went in, he went in - the me and my shadow routine  he dithered for ages because he got cold, bless him he needed a long cuddle in a towel to warm up


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Such a cutie! I wish I lived near the sea!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

LOL. Very cute pics. Glad to see it wasn't an upset tummy you were describing in the title, though That was the first thought I had, so very pleased that it was a picture of a wet COCKApoo!


----------



## cockapooplace (Mar 15, 2012)

Sooooo cute! Looks like it was a fun day!!!


----------



## ENCHANTEDANGEL (Mar 16, 2012)

So cute romeo hasnt been to the beach yet !! They look so different when they are wet


----------

